

Conversation with a Consultant - bjaress
http://bjaress.blogspot.com/2011/11/conversation-with-consultant.html

======
awakeasleep
This is funny until you work with this guy, he's completely incompetent, but
he does everything with the attitude of detached superiority, and your
management is ready to hear him tell them how to raise their kids (if he
charges this much he must be INCREDIBLE).

Not an easy way to deal with this stuff.

------
ricardobeat
God, I cringed through the whole thing. He went instantly into
defensive+verbose mode.

Did the guy end up doing any real work?

~~~
bjaress
He set up separate hosting for some static splash pages and got some
information for us from vendors.

I never did get a clear explanation of his role, and he stayed at another site
with the project manager, so I really don't know how much work he did, only
that I didn't see him do very much.

------
fondue
Wow, that reads like a conversation with Eliza.

~~~
dantiberian
Halfway through the post I was expecting it to turn out to be a chatbot, not a
real person.

------
ineedtosleep
My God. If I ever heard the bit from "Well, if you worked for me directly
[...]" I would've just stopped him in his tracks and said enough. Even though
it's text, any interpretation of that utterance and the ones afterward are
completely degrading to the listener.

------
elgenie
That was painful to read. I almost expected "What would you say you'd do
here?" to show up in the conversation.

